# Trump, GOP don't care how deeply they've offended Canada accusing them of being security risk to US



## deanrd (Jun 8, 2018)

Calling Canada a security risk for the US deeply offensive to Canada

The only country closer to the US than Great Britain is Canada.  And now Trump has trashed both relationships in favor of some imaginary relationship with Russia.

Canada supported the US in Iraq and Afghanistan.  The US has billions in trade surplus with them.
Our borders are as close to open as you can get.

And now, Trump has deeply offended them calling them a Security Risk to this country.

Trump's term is not going to end well for this country.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2018)

The only reason looney liberals hate Pres. Trump is because he puts American interest's and security 1st above other countries..

This infuriates them to no end.  ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 8, 2018)

Pretty Boy Trudeau is upset, eh? Good


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 8, 2018)

Trump is looking at isolating the US

There will have to be a major apology tour


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2018)

Pres. Trump is spoiling the looney liberals plans of turning the U.S. into a 3rd world country.  ...


----------



## jillian (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The only reason looney liberals hate Pres. Trump is because he puts American interest's and security 1st above other countries..
> 
> This infuriates them to no end.  ...


Why do you keep defending people who hate you?


----------



## jillian (Jun 8, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Pretty Boy Trudeau is upset, eh? Good



Yes he should be nice  to despots  and enemies of this country like his master vlad but hurt our allies.

Vlad must be so proud. Him and trumpian imbeciles


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 8, 2018)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty Boy Trudeau is upset, eh? Good
> ...



Russia Russia Russia is sooooo 2017


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2018)

jillian said:


> Why do you keep defending people who hate you?


Why do you keep making statements that you know aren't true?  ....


----------



## OldLady (Jun 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Calling Canada a security risk for the US deeply offensive to Canada
> 
> The only country closer to the US than Great Britain is Canada.  And now Trump has trashed both relationships in favor of some imaginary relationship with Russia.
> 
> ...


Seriously?  You don't think Trudeau knows the "security risk" excuse was the only way Trump could order the tariffs without congress?  Trudeau may be playing it up because he's annoyed about the tariffs, but he knows what's up.  We aren't afraid of Canada and he knows it.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jun 8, 2018)

Oh, we care about Canada and every other country that has been taking advantage of us.
It's not, "trade".  It is, "FAIR trade". And we are going to get some.

Security risk, yes.  We have 2 borders.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Calling Canada a security risk for the US deeply offensive to Canada
> 
> The only country closer to the US than Great Britain is Canada.  And now Trump has trashed both relationships in favor of some imaginary relationship with Russia.
> 
> ...




Again, I ask of you guys to define for me an "ally".

Canada is a leech who spits on human rights and treats it's own citizens FAR worse than Trump is treating them.  I've dealt with these lying, dirty, predator rat bast.ard animals my whole life, about time someone told them "we know you're full of shyte, your PR efforts won't work against me"

Canada is that quiet, covert pos, the same that the British have been for a centuries in their efforts to once protect the Monarchy, now to justify their existence.  The problem is, they believe you are just a servant to the state, a Serf if you will.  You are here to serve and have no Rights, no matter what our fake Charter of Rights and Freedom says. 

This isn't a nation you should be emulating or defending quite frankly.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2018)

Trumpybear hates the GOP.  Hates the DEMS.  Hates the West.  He had to go to Russia for cash.

Putin smiles every time he tears at the fabric of our alliances.

Together we stand.  Divided we fall.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 8, 2018)

They also don't care that national security is a lame, moronic justification for tariffs.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Calling Canada a security risk for the US deeply offensive to Canada
> 
> The only country closer to the US than Great Britain is Canada.  And now Trump has trashed both relationships in favor of some imaginary relationship with Russia.
> 
> ...



Boo Fucking Hoo.

We hurt Fidel Castro's bastards feelings


----------



## deanrd (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The only reason looney liberals hate Pres. Trump is because he puts American interest's and security 1st above other countries..
> 
> This infuriates them to no end.  ...


Isolating America is in America's interest?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Isolating America is in America's interest?


Making better trade deals and strengthening our security isn't isolation.

It's just good national policy.   ....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The only reason looney liberals hate Pres. Trump is because he puts American interest's and security 1st above other countries..
> 
> This infuriates them to no end.  ...



yeah and at the same time kissing the ass of warmonger Israel who you hate so much and yet like the hypocrite you are,you love him as a president.


----------



## xyz (Jun 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trump is looking at isolating the US
> 
> There will have to be a major apology tour


Trump apologize? To whom? Putin, for not destroying Europe and Canada?


----------



## deanrd (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The only reason looney liberals hate Pres. Trump is because he puts American interest's and security 1st above other countries..
> 
> This infuriates them to no end.  ...


American interest's and security 1st above other countries..

Except Russia.  Don't forget Russia.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> American interest's and security 1st above other countries..
> Except Russia.  Don't forget Russia.


Yes, I agree with you.

Russia should be a close ally and favored trading partner.  ...


----------



## deanrd (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > American interest's and security 1st above other countries..
> ...


Why?  Russia's economy is smaller than Italy's.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 9, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Russia's economy is smaller than Italy's.


.......................................


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jun 10, 2018)

People have to quit thinking of America and Trump as having the same allies.  America's allies are liberal democracies.  Trump's allies are repressive autocracies.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 10, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Calling Canada a security risk for the US deeply offensive to Canada
> 
> The only country closer to the US than Great Britain is Canada.  And now Trump has trashed both relationships in favor of some imaginary relationship with Russia.
> 
> ...



So you should also hate Canada then!?!

They helped George W. Bush in Iraq and Afghanistan and I know for a fact you believe the Iraq war was wrong from the start!!!

So shouldn't those that joined in attacking Iraq be punished for their actions?

( Give you a moment because you are the one thay mentioned how they joined us in Iraq, so you should upset with that... )

Now as for Canada being a security risk, well the borders are a risk just like Mexico and possible illegal activities like illegal immigration to terrorist cells could cross easily, so yeah they are a risk, or do you deny this?

As for Trump comments, well he make you foam daily...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 10, 2018)

It's America's so called allies that have been taking advantage of our country when it comes to trade deals and import/export policy.

Trump has said that, 'enough is enough'; and is putting U.S. interests 1st over other countries.

Isn't that what a President is supposed to do?   ....


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 10, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> People have to quit thinking of America and Trump as having the same allies.  America's allies are liberal democracies.  Trump's allies are repressive autocracies.



Wrong!

America Allies are those that allow us to rape their resources, oppress their society and bully them into thinking what we want them to think...

Trump is not the first President to warm up to oppressive regimes and will not be the last one either...


----------



## Correll (Jun 10, 2018)

jillian said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason looney liberals hate Pres. Trump is because he puts American interest's and security 1st above other countries..
> ...




Good point. Let's leave NATO today.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Russia's economy is smaller than Italy's.
> ...



List of countries by GDP (nominal) - Wikipedia

Russia is behind Italy and Canada and just four notches ahead of Mexico...

Truthfully America would benefit from a better trade relation with Canada, Mexico, Central and South America than with China and Russia...


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trump is looking at isolating the US
> 
> There will have to be a major apology tour


We need to isolate ourselves from every country allowing Muslims to take over their Governments.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 10, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


We would do better allying with China.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 10, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> We would do better allying with China.


And even better with Russia.  ...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 10, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



No, China end goal is global domination and China has for years been working to detroy America within with the help of Russia and Iran.

China is a regime that has for many decades fought us in Proxy-Wars with the blessing of the former U.S.S.R. and now Russia.

They have backed rogue regimes like North Korea and lie to us daily while manipulating world economics to benefit them.

So no I would advise to work with our own part of the World and with countries like Japan and South Korea before ever allying with China or Russia!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 10, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > We would do better allying with China.
> ...



Both of you are foolish to think China and Russia are worthy as trade partners or allies...

Russia and China have their history and betrayal is in their blood along with no honor but because Trump says Russia is great, well let make the U.S.S.R. great again!

I swear Amerika the movie will be real one day!


----------



## pismoe (Jun 10, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Calling Canada a security risk for the US deeply offensive to Canada
> 
> The only country closer to the US than Great Britain is Canada.  And now Trump has trashed both relationships in favor of some imaginary relationship with Russia.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------  let the canooks be offended .   I am offended by 'justin trudeau' .   Also offended by the hordes of third worlders that 'canada' is importing .  Security risk , sure they are as they import third worlders into 'canada' that will live near USA Borders .    Plus , we fought a war with the 'pre canooks' from 'canada' back in the 1800s when they burned down the White House in the War of 1812  DeanRD .


----------



## xyz (Jun 10, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


China is not interested in foreign interventionism in the way the US and Russia are, but they do seek to expand their borders and have or have had border conflicts with nearly all the countries around China. I'm sure they'd like to have Siberia one day.

They are not interested in destroying America, they want to do business.


----------

